# How to contact Uber support, in 4 different ways



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

https://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-contact-uber/?r=AU&IR=T
PS The fifth way, involves a well lubricated potato and visit to the papal city on a student pass


----------



## Smythe-Brownson-Brown (Jun 24, 2019)

They continually reduce the way in which you can call them. I note they recently changed the Uber Eats helpline number for drivers and did not really advertise it lol.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber is proud of their "open door" policy. :smiles:
Nobody is ever on the other side of the door though! :frown:


----------

